# Stingray Build



## Bike boys (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello,

Its been quite a while since I posted on the forums, Figured I should let you guys see my latest project. About a year ago i picked up two old bicycles from a collector, (my brother and I have been collecting bikes since we were small, we both are now in high school). The guy gave me a 1974 Stingray frame, I had a Schwinn Fairlady from the same year that was in good shape, But I have many girls Stingrays and one 1967 Stingray junior lucky-7. I figured if i used one of my Fairladys that was complete from the same year, (Knowning that girls Stingrays are less desired than boys). And use that to make a bike out of the stingray frame. I just want some input on this, I do not know if i did a bad thing by taking apart a decent Fairlady or I am doing myself a favor. Most of the bike will have Schwinn parts from that time period. It will have 2 S2 rims since that is all I have. I would hate to start a bias based thread but myself personally I think this is going to be a pretty sweet cruiser. My friend that is in high school as well owns many vintage bicycles as well some of which are Stingrays. When the weather is nice we get kids from the neighborhood to ride "banana seats" bikes. Sometimes we get at least 6-7 people riding old banana seat bikes around town going, bringing smiles and memories to people in town, it just lets us un-plug from video games and phones. That is one of the only reasons that i collect old things, because of the smiles it brings to others. Here is some pictures, more to come later tonight.  Thanks~Noah and Isaac


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 9, 2019)

Good for you, young men!!  It sounds like you have had some good parenting. Be thankful! I really like your attitude, Independence and desire to make people smile. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bike boys (Apr 9, 2019)

I put another coat a paint on and got the decal on the chainguard,  the bike is going to have whitewall tires, to resemble a Deluxe Stingray. It will also have an after market springer fork which I know was only used on a Super Deluxe, you got to remember I'm building this bike in content where I have no money into it at all, It was a free frame the way I got it. It won't be worth as much without all the Schwinn parts, but my intent is just to make it a presentable daily rider. Just like my 50 Dodge Meadowbrook i fixed up and drive to school, Figured I could show you guys a couple of my old school rides as well. One more coat of paint and I will be ready to start putting it together. The paint is called candy apple red, I know it is not correct and I am sorry to all the collectors who do not like "un-originality" . But I am just a 17 year old kid floating by trying to save a buck for education. Don't get me wrong, originalality is great and that's what i live for, but in this case I wish I could help you guys out.


----------

